# Kernel names.



## zspider (Jun 1, 2013)

Hello,

When I start tracking the RELENG-9.1 branch (via SVN), build the source, install the kernel and world. The output of `uname -a` says 9.1-RELEASE-P3. Now I think that's right, but to be safe, I just want someone to verify this.


----------



## kpa (Jun 1, 2013)

You can verify yourself that you have the latest sources of a particular branch:

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.1/sys/conf/newvers.sh?view=log

Select "view" or "as text".


----------



## zspider (Jun 2, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> You can verify yourself that you have the latest sources of a particular branch:
> 
> http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.1/sys/conf/newvers.sh?view=log
> 
> Select "view" or "as text".



I looked at the file you specified in my source code tree and it is right, thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 2, 2013)

You can also check the last security advisory:

```
Corrected:      2013-04-29 21:10:49 UTC (stable/8, 8.4-PRERELEASE)
                2013-04-29 21:10:53 UTC (releng/8.3, 8.3-RELEASE-p8)
                2013-04-29 21:11:31 UTC (releng/8.4, 8.4-RC1-p1)
                2013-04-29 21:11:31 UTC (releng/8.4, 8.4-RC2-p1)
                2013-04-29 21:11:01 UTC (stable/9, 9.1-STABLE)
                2013-04-29 21:11:05 UTC (releng/9.1, [B]9.1-RELEASE-p3[/B])
```

http://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories.html


----------



## jozze (Jun 2, 2013)

What does the -p3 stand for?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2013)

It means there have been 3 (security) patches since the release.


----------



## jozze (Jun 3, 2013)

I had a feeling it might be something like that, but I wanted to be sure.


----------

